# No tip for food delivery?! Boycott them.



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

Stop delivery for UberEats and Postmates. Genarally, their customers never tip.

Deliver for Doordash. They will show your earning beforehand the delivery. You have plenty of time to accept or decline it.


----------



## Sethhh (Jan 11, 2017)

What works for me is to keep track of all the deliveries in the area you primarily work in...

I usually take screenshots of all my delivery with customer names and address. I have a file of all the nontippers.. 

When I pick up an order, I normally know the customer as 
•New or first time, •regular tipper, or •non tipper

I’ve completed near 2000 deliveries and by now I can almost nail 90% tipping deliveries.

Good luck!!

I wish we could have an online database of all the non-tippers by name and address where we could look up and cancel their deliveries once accepted.

Postmates and other in app tipping companies would start forcing min 10% gratuity on all delivers in order not to get their deliveries cancelled.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Sethhh said:


> What works for me is to keep track of all the deliveries in the area you primarily work in...
> 
> I usually take screenshots of all my delivery with customer names and address. I have a file of all the nontippers..
> 
> ...


Yep, that's how it works if you're in one delivery area. With pizza delivery I knew all the regulars' addresses and tip records. Nice to know if you want to know who to deliver to first (if you have >1 delivery) or whether to get gas before or after you drop off the pizza. (And whether to open the box in the front seat, point the air conditioning on it and eat some pepperoni).


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

Bad humans are offsetting the delivery fee by not tipping. Not some, MOST. Cake and eat it too, so to speak.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Maybe the delivery apps should boost the rates to compensate for the 'non tippers'.

problem solved


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

Customers thought the "delivery fee" included tips already. Another Uber way to mislead and confuse people.


----------



## HighRollinG (Aug 13, 2017)

Are we suppose to tip on food delivery? Whats the delivery charge for then...seems like double dipping


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

HighRollinG said:


> Are we suppose to tip on food delivery? Whats the delivery charge for then...seems like double dipping


AFAIK, The delivery charge is bare minimum, and goes to pay mileage, wait time, etc. Tips fill in the rest.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Sethhh said:


> What works for me is to keep track of all the deliveries in the area you primarily work in...
> 
> I usually take screenshots of all my delivery with customer names and address. I have a file of all the nontippers..
> 
> ...


How do you know who the customer is? Ubereats hides the destination until AFTER you start the trip.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

It's pretty weird with UE lately. On Saturday and Sunday the tips are more like 1 of 4 deliveries, but during weekdays maybe 1/6. Analyze that.

Far as boycotting, my area is so sprawled out I have never delivered to a single repeat customer in 2 months. The only pattern I can see is college students and millenials in general NEVER TIP, but I don't know where the delivery is going until I take possession of the food on the UE app.

Aparantley idiots who are stupid enough to order $10 smoothies and think they are healthy don't tip either, regardless of age. So you can add the ***** bag hipster crowd to the non-tippers as well IMO, YMMV of course.


----------



## islanders88 (May 7, 2017)

Chris1973 said:


> It's pretty weird with UE lately. On Saturday and Sunday the tips are more like 1 of 4 deliveries, but during weekdays maybe 1/6. Analyze that.


so true...its either a huge hit or a miss with tips which makes me wonder if Uber is ****ing up with driver's in-app 
tips on certain days.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

Uber stole drivers' toll due to system glitch. Why not steal tips? The drivers even don't have any proof that customers tipped them. So wonderful be a middle man and in full control of both sides.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

islanders88 said:


> so true...its either a huge hit or a miss with tips which makes me wonder if Uber is &%[email protected]!*ing up with driver's in-app
> tips on certain days.


LOL, you missed my point. I meant analyze the end user.

My theory, responsible people may splurge on weekends, but the habitual weekday "user" is more likely to be a lazy ahole by nature with weak moral character, and therefore tends to tip less. I mean, if you are driving home from work anyway, wouldn't you just pick up your own takeout? How lazy can a person be?


----------



## islanders88 (May 7, 2017)

Chris1973 said:


> LOL, you missed my point. I meant analyze the end user.
> 
> My theory, responsible people may splurge on weekends, but the habitual weekday "user" is more likely to be a lazy ahole by nature with weak moral character, and therefore tends to tip less. I mean, if you are driving home from work anyway, wouldn't you just pick up your own takeout? How lazy can a person be?


not entirely true...from my experience, the % of people tipping on weekdays is slightly better than weekends...Fri and Sat are ok but Sundays have been a huge miss lately...out of 20 deliveries this past Sunday, only one person tipped...while the average is like 5 to 6 people tipping out of 20.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

outface said:


> Stop delivery for UberEats and Postmates. Genarally, their customers never tip.
> 
> Deliver for Doordash. They will show your earning beforehand the delivery. You have plenty of time to accept or decline it.


But with DoorDash, you barely get any delivery fee when customers tip. They subvert the tip to be part of your base compensation.

All food delivery services suck, I've learned.


----------



## DannyDrives (Sep 10, 2017)

I need a new food delivery company to knock them all out of the water and pay is what we deserve.


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

Sethhh said:


> What works for me is to keep track of all the deliveries in the area you primarily work in...
> I usually take screenshots of all my delivery with customer names and address. I have a file of all the nontippers..
> When I pick up an order, I normally know the customer as
> •New or first time, •regular tipper, or •non tipper
> ...


That sounds great in theory except...
1. As was pointed out, with Uber the driver has no idea who the order is going to until after they 'pick up' the food at the restaurant.
2. There are so many non-tippers in my area you'd wait around all day, literally. Granted the numbers might improve slightly since you're targeting but don't forget that targeting means you're also stealing tips from the rest of the drivers.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

Yeah the whole boycott thing is just a form of mental masturbation. Thread fail, but thanks for trying.


----------



## bestpals (Aug 22, 2015)

HighRollinG said:


> Are we suppose to tip on food delivery? Whats the delivery charge for then...seems like double dipping


Most places the delivery charge goes to the business to pay the driver. The tip goes to the driver for the delivery of the food.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm averaging $10 per delivery. $0.50 per mile leaving a tip between 4 and $5.

I couldn't do this job without the tips. It's half my income


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

outface said:


> Stop delivery for UberEats and Postmates. Genarally, their customers never tip.
> 
> Deliver for Doordash. They will show your earning beforehand the delivery. You have plenty of time to accept or decline it.


Why would anyone START ?


----------

